# Sale Bill



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Got a sale bill in mail today.Told the GF we should buy it,she told me she was moving out.

Unit 1
1782 head sow unit
4700 hd nursery
1600 hd grower
160 acre
located 2 miles south of me.Would be a short drive to send her to do chores

Unit 2
1152 head sow unit
6600 hd finishing
3 homes
13 hog buildings

Unit 3
3800 hd iso wean nursery


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Might be a good time to get in cheap...but then again my wife just agreed with your GF when I mentioned it...lol


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I told her she could quit her town job and work in farrowing unit

That didn't go over very well.









Something about over my dead body.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Didn't go to sale but heard the total was just shy of 1 million for the 3 parcels.Was bought by other members of family.


----------

